

HTML5 video accessibility (ironically inaccessibly illustrated) - vault_
http://wearehugh.com/public/2010/08/html5-video-accessibility/

======
drivebyacct2
Cool idea. Why on earth it's presented as an image, and a huge one, I'm not
sure I'll ever understand.

~~~
rimantas
Looks like an export from Balsamiq.

~~~
thenduks
Check out the very bottom of the image.

------
est
Yeah, and to kill Flash HTML5 really need to reinvent DHTML+TIME to replace
the ancient setTimeout() function.

HTML5 is heading towards a hyper-bloated multimedia platform.

